
Show HN: Streamlit component for face timeline generation from videos - psoto
https://github.com/pento-group/streamlit-terran-timeline/
======
randyzwitch
Interesting project. Does the Terran side require GPUs to run or can it run
CPU-only?

~~~
nagitsu
Author of Terran here.

Processing time will increase, of course, but Terran can definitely run in
CPUs. The library currently provides models that run in real-time in somewhat
modern GPUs, so estimate about 20x-30x slower than that in a CPU.

Going forward, the intent is to add CPU-friendly (and eventually edge-
friendly) models as well, so you can choose whichever is more appropriate.

